# Found a old broken down



## carver (Nov 19, 2012)

Ford tractor in a field


----------



## quinn (Nov 19, 2012)

Very cool shot carver! Might look good in sepia as well!


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 19, 2012)

carver said:


> Ford tractor in a field



Show us more than the brand name,please.


----------



## carver (Nov 19, 2012)

fishfryer said:


> Show us more than the brand name,please.



This old tractor was in a field in Natural Bridge, VA.


----------



## carver (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's a couple more


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Nov 19, 2012)

Google Restoration Supply. You can get all the parts needed to make her look like new. I prefer the green & yellow putt-putts, but they have parts for other brands. My brother-in-law restored one almost like that one.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 19, 2012)

Very cool pics!!!


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 19, 2012)

carver said:


> This old tractor was in a field in Natural Bridge, VA.



8N,9N? Very nice pictures! I love old country stuff.


----------



## carver (Nov 19, 2012)

fishfryer said:


> 8N,9N? Very nice pictures! I love old country stuff.



Looked like a 8N,didn't have a lot of time to look around and just took the pictures as I saw them.BTW I too love the old stuff,and my wife's people had lots of stuff for me.
Got a old Iron bed to refinsh,horse bridles,and old Iron wheels,I'll post up before and after pictures.


----------



## cre8foru (Nov 19, 2012)

Cool... I really like shots like this


----------



## rip18 (Nov 20, 2012)

Neat series!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 20, 2012)

Great shots Jerry I think she could us a make over but then again she looks splendid in her surroundings and I wouldn't want her to feel out of place


----------



## Hoss (Nov 20, 2012)

Cool captures of days gone by.  

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 23, 2012)

Jerry - glad you were able to get away with the camera just a bit.  I know the week was hectic - hope Penny is doing okay.
Wonderful shots!


----------



## DanielLogue27 (Nov 24, 2012)

8n or 9n is what I was thinking too we have a 48 8n back home that I plan on restoring if my dad will let me... Awesome pictures by the way...


----------



## Browtine (Nov 24, 2012)

I want this tractor!!!


----------



## carver (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone,Dennis it was and still very hectic,Penny taking things a day at a time.


----------



## Redbow (Nov 27, 2012)

The owner probably at one time had intentions of repairing his old tractor but as time slipped away either the intentions or the owner faded away...Nice photograph...


----------

